# Microsoft Unveils Xbox Series X, Available Holiday 2020, and "Senua's Saga: Hellblade II"



## btarunr (Dec 13, 2019)

Microsoft announces the Xbox Series X console. For eighteen years and three console generations, the Xbox community has shown us the power both games and fun can have on all of us. As we enter a new generation of gaming, we see a future where you're instantly absorbed in your games - where worlds are even more lifelike, immersive, responsive and surprising - and where you are at the center of your gaming experience. With the new Xbox Series X, we will realize that vision. 

Xbox Series X will be our fastest, most powerful console ever and set a new bar for performance, speed and compatibility, allowing you to bring your gaming legacy, thousands of games from three generations and more forward with you. Its industrial design enables us to deliver four times the processing power of Xbox One X in the most quiet and efficient way, something that is critically important in delivering truly immersive gameplay. We also designed Xbox Series X to support both vertical and horizontal orientation. It's bold and unique, very much like our fans around the world and the team of collaborators and innovators who built it.






The name Xbox is an expression of our deep history in gaming, our team's unrelenting passion, and our commitment to both our fans and the future of gaming at Microsoft. It also signifies our belief that a gaming console should be for just that - gaming.

Alongside Xbox Series X, we also unveiled the new Xbox Wireless Controller. Its size and shape have been refined to accommodate an even wider range of people, and it also features a new Share button to make capturing screenshots and game clips simple and an advanced d-pad derived from the Xbox Elite Series 2 Wireless Controller. The new Xbox Wireless Controller will be compatible with Xbox One and Windows 10 PCs, and will be included with every Xbox Series X.

The possibilities of what Xbox Series X enables developers to achieve was also brought to life this evening with the unveiling of Senua's Saga: Hellblade II. A sequel to the award-winning Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice from world-renowned developers Ninja Theory, the game is being built to leverage the full power of Xbox Series X. The footage shared tonight was captured in-engine and reflects the power of Xbox Series X available to developers to deliver new universes, experiences and games in ways you have never imagined.

*Bringing Developers' Dreams to Life with Xbox Series X*
Games today deliver amazing visuals and tell an array of different and deep stories. That's why, when we started work on Xbox Series X, it was vital we continue to advance state-of-the-art visual capabilities for developers, while also ensuring they could realize even greater feeling, emotion and empathy in their games. With Xbox Series X, we will elevate the way games look, play and feel. We will also remove the technical barriers faced in previous generations and enable developers to create more expansive, immersive gaming worlds that invite more players to play. 

From a technical standpoint, this will manifest as world-class visuals in 4K at 60FPS, with possibility of up to 120FPS, including support for Variable Refresh Rate (VRR), and 8K capability. Powered by our custom-designed processor leveraging the latest Zen 2 and next generation RDNA architecture from our partners at AMD, Xbox Series X will deliver hardware accelerated ray tracing and a new level of performance never before seen in a console. Additionally, our patented Variable Rate Shading (VRS) technology will allow developers to get even more out of the Xbox Series X GPU and our next-generation SSD will virtually eliminate load times and bring players into their gaming worlds faster than ever before.

We are minimizing latency by leveraging technology such as Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) and giving developers new functionality like Dynamic Latency Input (DLI) to make Xbox Series X the most responsive console ever. Xbox Series X is also designed for a future in the cloud, with unique capabilities built into the hardware and software to make it as easy as possible to bring great games to both console and elsewhere. Xbox Series X will deliver a level of fidelity and immersion unlike anything that's been achieved in previous console generations. 

*One Console, Four Generations of Gaming*
One of the things we're most proud of with Xbox Series X is the promise we're delivering to our fans who have and continue to invest with Xbox. Thanks to backward compatibility, you can expect your gaming legacy, thousands of your favorite games across four generations of gaming, all your Xbox One gaming accessories, and industry-leading services like Xbox Game Pass to be available when you power on your Xbox Series X in Holiday 2020.

Building on our compatibility promise, with Xbox Series X we're also investing in consumer-friendly pathways to game ownership across generations. Leading the way with our first-party titles including Halo Infinite in 2020, we're committed to ensuring that games from Xbox Game Studios support cross-generation entitlements and that your Achievements and game saves are shared across devices. As we branch out and extend gaming to more players around the world, console gaming will remain at the heart of our Xbox offering. Game creators around the globe are already hard at work building content for Xbox Series X and our 15 Xbox Game Studios are developing the largest and most creatively diverse lineup of Xbox exclusive games in our history. On behalf of Team Xbox, we're excited to enter the future of console gaming with you and can't wait to share more in 2020.










*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Dec 13, 2019)

Is that a joke?


----------



## seronx (Dec 13, 2019)

ZeppMan217 said:


> View attachment 139239
> Is that a joke?


The Xcube Monolith is so beautiful.


----------



## Paganstomp (Dec 13, 2019)

WOOT! No RGB lights!!! First day buyer here!


----------



## btarunr (Dec 13, 2019)

ZeppMan217 said:


> View attachment 139239
> Is that a joke?



Microsoft discovered SFF gaming PC in 2019.

Just waiting for the 2349080324709 mini-ITX cases that will look exactly like this.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Dec 13, 2019)

It's not even stylized, like Apple's trash can. Much bigger, too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Day one buy for me


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 13, 2019)

Here's our new mitx machine... I mean gaming console. Where the hell am I suppose to place it? Single fan on top, try fitting this in your living room.
Shitty announcement to be fair. No major details about the console and new pad has share button added in the middle, rubberized triggers and some improved ergo. I guess it's still better than Sony but that really isn't much.
120 fps will probably be limited to 1080p in performance mode. Here's hoping 4k 60 means no checkerboarding or any tricks like that.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 13, 2019)

Have to say I really like the design. Also good to see living room equipment abandon the "flat and deep" form factor that was originally based on furniture for holding CRT TVs, which doesn't really go along with modern slim flat panels. This would look stunning standing by itself, though I could see it being difficult to fit for people with cramped setups.

Fingers crossed that they haven't gone complete nitwit and made Xbone peripherals incompatible this go around. The new controller looks nice, but I would like to bring my two current ones with me, thanks.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm liking the design. Definitely not going to buy the console, but at least it looks nice. Also that concave top is a cool touch


----------



## 64K (Dec 13, 2019)

It will be interesting to see what the specs are. It somewhat affects what will be required for the next few years on PC hardware for PC gaming.


----------



## Dammeron (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, a console named XBox finally became a proper box, after like what... 2 decades?

I think this form factor will work well, since it allows to place a bigger, low-RPM fan in it.


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 13, 2019)

Wait, what? I had no idea they were already announcing the new console. Damn.
I kinda like the boxy shape, but I'm not sure how well it will work for people that actually have their console in the living room.
The controller seems like a downgrade on the d-pad though. Which is a shame because the current controller is very nice.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 13, 2019)

Corsair One teaches... 

But way before was Silverstone the first with that chimney design. And is highly effective with cooling.


----------



## Crackong (Dec 13, 2019)

Made by Silverstone tek ?


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 13, 2019)

<put_console_name_here> : don't give a damn
Hellblades sequel : shut up and take my money


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh and another thing. The name is (in classic Xbox fashion) absolutely horrible...


----------



## MisterKarate86 (Dec 13, 2019)

Microsoft please hire me, I can do a much better job naming your products believe me


----------



## jabbadap (Dec 13, 2019)

So they are really going to call it Xbox Series X?


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 13, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> So they are really going to call it Xbox Series X?


Yes. After the xbone, you get xsex. Seems like natural evolution.


----------



## steve360 (Dec 13, 2019)

Xbox SeX

SeXbox

Take your pick.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a theory that they make these things look so bizarre on purpose to draw more attention.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 13, 2019)

> The name Xbox is an expression of our deep history in gaming, our team's unrelenting passion, and our commitment to both our fans and the future of gaming at Microsoft. It also signifies our belief that a gaming console should be for just that - gaming.



Yawwwwwwwwwwwwn. 

'Their unrelenting passion and commitment to fans and the future of gaming at Microsoft' didn't stop them from leaving the pc platform and shutting down or repurposing all their studios that were making games for the pc


----------



## shk021051 (Dec 13, 2019)

day 1


----------



## Valantar (Dec 13, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Wait, what? I had no idea they were already announcing the new console. Damn.
> I kinda like the boxy shape, but I'm not sure how well it will work for people that actually have their console in the living room.
> The controller seems like a downgrade on the d-pad though. Which is a shame because the current controller is very nice.


Fighting game fans will absolutely love that d-pad. And if it's anything like the dished one for the Elite controller it will still be good, even if I also prefer a standard  shape.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 13, 2019)

I guess it's finally time to get a Xbox One X (and a PS4). Last time when I had a current gen console, PS2 was the thing.


----------



## Nater (Dec 13, 2019)

I think Nintendo taught the industry a lesson on having a proper D-pad.  Nobody cares how fancy and cool your new console is, sometimes we still wanna play retro games.

I'm on the fence on this, and probably leaning to PS5.  Have to see how the kids do on their old RX580 rigs this year - do the start pining for upgrades, or are they drawn to the new Xbox/PS5?  I can't justify all three. (gaming PCs, PS5, and Xbox SeX)

And we are calling it that.  Don't let MS live this one down.


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2019)

I like the shape, it probably cools really well.  Heat was a big issue with the early Xbox.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Steevo (Dec 13, 2019)

steve360 said:


> Xbox SeX
> 
> SeXbox
> 
> Take your pick.


Anything is a dildo if you are brave enough.

-The Internet


----------



## natr0n (Dec 13, 2019)

I bet there is a monster 120mm fan in there.


----------



## agatong55 (Dec 13, 2019)

I actually like the design, Looks like it is setup the same way to corsair one is.

Depending on specs and price, may have to get this and the ps5


----------



## danbert2000 (Dec 13, 2019)

I kind of like the look. It won't fit where my One S is, but I wasn't planning on buying it anyway. Looks to be about twice the height of a One S while laying down horizontally, and a little shallower.

I posted just yesterday that Xbox Scarlett was going to be using something comparable to the 5700 XT. Looks like their comments on it being 8x faster than a One S bears that out, since the One X is ~4x faster, and so this new box would be around 2x faster than a One X. So if we're making some wild guesses, I'm guessing that this box will use around 250 - 300 W. This could be one of the reasons why the Xbox Series X (blech) is so chunky. They can't really have an external PSU that isn't massive in its own right, and the cooling capability has to be rather large. The One X got away with a blower for the whole unit, but throwing a bunch of dense fins below a large fan should be more reliable and cheaper, and they can cool the PSU in line as well.

BOM cost guesses:
$250 for the CPU/GPU combo (may be even more, ~$300 with the raytracing silicon)
$30 for the PSU
$20 for the controller
$25 for the disc drive
$40 for the SSD
$50 for the 12+ GB GDDR6
$75 for mobo/case/accessories/packaging
-------------------
~$440 - 490

I guess they sell this thing for $500 and either come out with a $350 cut down box based on the 5500 successor, or repurpose the One X silicon with an SSD as a 1080p/30 fps box. I hope they do the former, having to support two CPU levels would be pretty rough 5 years from now. But I could see some limited One X compatibility for the first few years.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Dec 13, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yawwwwwwwwwwwwn.
> 
> 'Their unrelenting passion and commitment to fans and the future of gaming at Microsoft' didn't stop them from leaving the pc platform and shutting down or repurposing all their studios that were making games for the pc



Hey...the original XBOX was great and had lots of great games . I know it's different now but at one time they made good stuff.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Dec 13, 2019)

What's the airflow direction? If we put it horizontally does it exhaust to the side?


----------



## Turmania (Dec 13, 2019)

I like it, remember Silverstone had a mini itx case like this.was about to trigger it and buying it but bought nzxt manta instead.


----------



## Vario (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe the Xbox Huge "meme" will be back after a decade and a half in dormancy


----------



## Xuper (Dec 13, 2019)

you know How is Console(300w) powerful ? in console world (PS5/Xbox Sex) , every games must have 100% optimization for Zen/RDN , example : Forza 4 / Gear 5 , They're highly optimization for AMD GPU and 5700XT is close to 2070S.So console with 300 watts of power will be like GTX2080(or even more) + Ryzen 3800X


----------



## Prime2515102 (Dec 13, 2019)

You guys that don't like the design don't understand. This RGB craze as of late has to be one-upped and Microsoft is the one to do it. It is designed like this because that grill on the top is where the lasers and confetti come out.


----------



## umdterps71 (Dec 13, 2019)

If they really are about the games and the console is just a delivery tool, they should make this upgradeable.  Its larger and closer to a PC than its ever been so, its doable.  Of course, you'd have to buy the upgraded parts directly from Microsoft and they'd cost more than they should but, the option would be nice.


----------



## notb (Dec 13, 2019)

I struggle to understand why people don't like the design. It's really good and minimalist. That's what people like.
You can always glue some RGB strips...

That said, I was really sad when they've shown this.
I liked the slim, horizontal design. And it fits my TV table perfectly.

I guess no one has DVD readers anymore, so this form factor doesn't make as much sense as it used to...

I'm not sure why it's so big. Is the PSU included?
I can only hope this case is just for the faster "X" version and the "S" successor is still small (maybe a cube - i.e. half of this?)



umdterps71 said:


> If they really are about the games and the console is just a delivery tool, they should make this upgradeable.


No. The whole point of consoles is that the parts are fixed. This is a clear distinction from PCs and it's important.
Otherwise consoles make little sense and could be replaced by gaming OS or a launcher.


----------



## moob (Dec 13, 2019)

I probably wasn't going to get a new console but I kinda like that design.

Anyhoo, the bigger news for me is the Hellblade sequel. Wasn't expecting that at all. The first game was surprisingly well done so I'm definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## umdterps71 (Dec 13, 2019)

notb said:


> No. The whole point of consoles is that the parts are fixed. This is a clear distinction from PCs and it's important.
> Otherwise consoles make little sense and could be replaced by gaming OS or a launcher.



Microsoft loses money or breaks even on console sales while making profit on game and accessory sales.  They really don't care if you have a PC or an Xbox as long as you are buying games from them.  Their push towards PC gaming is evidence of this.  Maybe have a high end modular model that can be upgraded and a cheaper, smaller model for casual gamers?  I guess it is wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## notb (Dec 13, 2019)

umdterps71 said:


> Microsoft loses money or breaks even on console sales while making profit on game and accessory sales.


Which is absolutely fine. Consoles are just a sales driver. There's no need to make a profit (but it won't hurt).


> They really don't care if you have a PC or an Xbox as long as you are buying games from them.


A PC can run many games and work with many platforms.
Thanks to selling a console they make money on subscription services (exclusivity / full control) and on games.
Sure, Xbox lets you use EA subscription as well, but EA pays MS for this access to the platform.


> Their push towards PC gaming is evidence of this.  Maybe have a high end modular model that can be upgraded and a cheaper, smaller model for casual gamers?  I guess it is wishful thinking on my part.


Console popularity stems from how easy to use they are. That's the whole point.
All games work with no meddling with settings, with no compatibility issues and no minimum requirements.
The console is much simpler and more robust. It's easier to make games as well.

Games will already run at acceptable refresh rate on the basic model. They were optimized for that particular hardware.
Why upgrade? What is your goal? 80fps? 140fps?

Because it seems that you're trying to infect consoles with PC-like approach. It makes no sense and would just ruin the idea. Most people strongly prefer either PCs or consoles.

What next? An fps counter in the image corner? Or maybe core usage and temperature?


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Dec 13, 2019)

This is ridiculous beyond belief. 

I think Microsoft may be losing me as a customer for Xbox Live. 

My computer can run anything on the market, has a 2080Ti which means I can ray trace better than this newer machine possibly can and I have more RAM, more CPU  power and more SSD storage than Microsoft will offer.


----------



## umdterps71 (Dec 14, 2019)

notb said:


> Games will already run at acceptable refresh rate on the basic model. They were optimized for that particular hardware.
> Why upgrade? What is your goal? 80fps? 140fps?
> 
> Because it seems that you're trying to infect consoles with PC-like approach. It makes no sense and would just ruin the idea. Most people strongly prefer either PCs or consoles.
> ...



I was thinking more of how Mac pros have moduals. The upgrades are tightly controlled by the manufacturer, ensuring easy compatibility. In this case, you can buy the base model and upgrade later on instead of having to get a brand new console. The upgrades could be for resolution and/or fps.  I'm not saying it's going to happen but, I think consoles would be better if they did.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 14, 2019)

btarunr said:


> the unveiling of Senua's Saga: Hellblade II. A sequel to the award-winning Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice from world-renowned developers Ninja Theory, the game is being built to leverage the full power of Xbox Series X.


Here's what I got out of the whole article: We, Microsoft, are reverting to our "We hate PC gaming" corporate unofficial policy again (which we had for years, even when we said we were pro-PC gaming) by releasing a sequel to a game that was made by a small studio with the PC as it's focus, under the publishing umbrella of X-box Game Studios, and then maybe later sometime we will let it get released on PC.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Dec 14, 2019)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> This is ridiculous beyond belief.
> 
> I think Microsoft may be losing me as a customer for Xbox Live.
> 
> My computer can run anything on the market, has a 2080Ti which means I can ray trace better than this newer machine possibly can and I have more RAM, more CPU  power and more SSD storage than Microsoft will offer.


Were you expecting a console to be more powerful than a high-end PC? This has never happened in the entire history of game consoles (since 3D accelerators have been around anyway). Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't remember such a thing ever being the case. This is why my last console was an PS2 (with the exception of a One S that I got on sale for $150 that I bought for the 4k Blu-ray player, but I never played games on it).


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 14, 2019)

Based on past experience these consoles with the more direct to metal nature of developing for them, running games on them will if not from the start at least eventually "outperform" what current GPUs we think are capable of on PC.
Applies to 2080ti's as well (that will be near 2.5 years old when the consoles come out).
I don't mind the look of this, tho I don't particularly like the simple look, I'd want something curvier.
Also can't wait for videos of these burning up because kids moms put flowers or something at the top


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 14, 2019)

it looks or based on Corsair One's design, minus the perforated side panels, RGB lightings & the Corsair logo. This design; I like.


----------



## matar (Dec 14, 2019)

This i will buy.


----------



## Deadshot1982 (Dec 14, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Microsoft discovered SFF gaming PC in 2019.
> 
> Just waiting for the 2349080324709 mini-ITX cases that will look exactly like this.





The FT03-MINI by Silverstone


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 14, 2019)

LMAO this is just a budget PC crammed into a ITX case made by Mircocrap, just for all those console peasants.


----------



## Xuper (Dec 14, 2019)

Live OR Die said:


> LMAO this is just a budget PC crammed into a ITX case made by Mircocrap, just for all those console peasants.


lol dream on ! just wait a couple of months for First game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 14, 2019)

Xuper said:


> lol dream on ! just wait a couple of months for First game.


It really is. That's all consoles have ever been.  It's just well optimized for all parts to work together well.


----------



## notb (Dec 14, 2019)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> it looks or based on Corsair One's design, minus the perforated side panels, RGB lightings & the Corsair logo. This design; I like.


I'm not sure there was any leak of interiors + Corsair One is quite complex and expensive (watercooling etc). So I really doubt it's anything like.

Best bet would be: 2x140mm and directed airflow for optimal cooling. It's doable.


umdterps71 said:


> I was thinking more of how Mac pros have moduals. The upgrades are tightly controlled by the manufacturer, ensuring easy compatibility. In this case, you can buy the base model and upgrade later on instead of having to get a brand new console. The upgrades could be for resolution and/or fps.  I'm not saying it's going to happen but, I think consoles would be better if they did.


Again: why? How would you make it work?

Console games have no quality sliders. You don't choose resolution.
Console has fixed parts. Game studios make games to work on that particular components. The target is to output acceptable fps at particular resolution.

Even if faster components would come from MS (with guaranteed compatibility(, the only possible result would be more fps. And the basic model is already fine. So what's the point?
If you're one of those people who desperately need 144fps, just use a PC.


----------



## Dwyriel (Dec 14, 2019)

notb said:


> Again: why? How would you make it work?
> 
> Console games have no quality sliders. You don't choose resolution.
> Console has fixed parts. Game studios make games to work on that particular components. The target is to output acceptable fps at particular resolution.
> ...


I understand your point but, doesn't sony and Microsoft already kinda do that? Xbox one x and ps4 pro are just upgraded versions of the base one so they can achieve better fps and resolution (4k etc). So it wouldn't be that much of a change to have a upgradable device, although it would be a little more complicated for the end-user.

All in all I agree they shouldn't do that.


----------



## notb (Dec 14, 2019)

Dwyriel said:


> I understand your point but, doesn't sony and Microsoft already kinda do that? Xbox one x and ps4 pro are just upgraded versions of the base one so they can achieve better fps and resolution (4k etc). So it wouldn't be that much of a change to have a upgradable device, although it would be a little more complicated for the end-user.


The "Xbox One X enhanced" games are not the same software. They were updated, textures and effects were added (which makes them a bit like remakes).

Making a game for both Xbox S and X is almost like making it for 2 consoles. As a result, many games (even launched long after Xbox X) didn't get an "enhanced version".
When you run a non-enhanced game on Xbox X, the only significant difference is less performance dips in complex scenes. So the game may look crisper and smoother. But it's the same colour depth, textures, drawing distance (fog), details etc. It's the same image built from the same data.

Allowing upgrading of consoles (with multiple combinations) would mean that either:
- game studios have to prepare multiple optimized game versions
or 
- consoles get more abstraction (more performance overhead, less optimized games) and players get control over image in settings, effectively turning consoles into very limited ITX PCs.


----------



## umdterps71 (Dec 14, 2019)

notb said:


> I'm not sure there was any leak of interiors + Corsair One is quite complex and expensive (watercooling etc). So I really doubt it's anything like.
> 
> Best bet would be: 2x140mm and directed airflow for optimal cooling. It's doable.
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with wanting more options.  And the current basic options are not fine. Modern warfare on one s looks like complete garbage.  Anyone else would say get a PC or a one x and I've gotten myself a PC because I can upgrade. Why do you think there should be a hard line between console and PC when they are merging closer and closer every year? What's wrong with additional options? What if I want 144fps or the latest and greatest but don't want to tinker?  What's so wrong with that?


----------



## Super XP (Dec 14, 2019)

The design looks interesting, but the name Series X? What is Micro$oft thinking lol, 
The PlayStation is straight forward, PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4 & now upcoming PS5. 
Where as Micro$oft like confusing people it seems with XBox, XBox 360 (Good Name), XBox One (Great Name), now what? XBox Series X? lol


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Dec 15, 2019)

QUANTUMPHYSICS said:


> This is ridiculous beyond belief.
> 
> I think Microsoft may be losing me as a customer for Xbox Live.
> 
> My computer can run anything on the market, has a 2080Ti which means I can ray trace better than this newer machine possibly can and I have more RAM, more CPU  power and more SSD storage than Microsoft will offer.



And your machine costs 5 times as much as the new console. What's your point?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 15, 2019)

It looks like a Silverstone Ft- 03 mini. Really looks like it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Powered by our custom-designed processor leveraging the latest Zen 2 and next generation RDNA architecture from our partners at AMD, Xbox Series X will deliver hardware accelerated ray tracing and a new level of performance never before seen in a console.


It's Scorpio.  I thought it was just a 7nm shrink of Xbox One X.

Worst. Name. Ever.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 15, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Here's what I got out of the whole article: We, Microsoft, are reverting to our "We hate PC gaming" corporate unofficial policy again (which we had for years, even when we said we were pro-PC gaming) by releasing a sequel to a game that was made by a small studio with the PC as it's focus, under the publishing umbrella of X-box Game Studios, and then maybe later sometime we will let it get released on PC.


Pretty much every first-party Microsoft game released in recent years has been a "Play Anywhere" title, i.e. with a simultaneous launch on both Xbox and the MS Store and cross-buy included.



Edit: Just found out that they're keeping compatibility with every Xbone accessory. The new controller is even backwards compatible. Nice!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ever since the inception of their Play Anywhere model, on top of the Game Pass model, ANY games published by Microsoft can be played on both Windows 10 & XBox consoles. Hearing that the new XBox Series X having backwards compatibility is a big plus.


----------



## Flanker (Dec 15, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> It looks like a Silverstone Ft- 03 mini. Really looks like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139403


I love that case, kinda wish I bought that one instead


----------



## Valantar (Dec 15, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> It looks like a Silverstone Ft- 03 mini. Really looks like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139403


Yeah, quite similar, just a lot smaller. Windows Central estimates the size of the Series X (based on the known size of the USB port) to ~312*157*157mm, or about 7.7l volume. That's similar to some very compact ITX cases e(the Dan A4 is 7.2l) but nonetheless quite small.

Liking this design more and more.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 15, 2019)

*CEMO L1 Aluminum mini Chassis*


rtwjunkie said:


> It really is. That's all consoles have ever been.  It's just well optimized for all parts to work together well.



Yeah but they taken a step closer and turned it into a tower LMAO.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 15, 2019)

Live OR Die said:


> *CEMO L1 Aluminum mini Chassis*
> 
> 
> Yeah but they taken a step closer and turned it into a tower LMAO.


The previous generation consoles had more in common with the Cemo L1 design than that, at least if you stood them upright. The L1 is essentially an old-school desktop (as in not tower, but meant to lie on a desk) design stood on its side. It has relatively little in common with a square-based tower with a central airflow channel and top vent.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Pretty much every first-party Microsoft game released in recent years has been a "Play Anywhere" title, i.e. with a simultaneous launch on both Xbox and the MS Store and cross-buy included.


You might want to assume that, but MS has not acknowledged in any press release or even rumor that the PC version is in the works.

I for one, do not forget Microsoft’s long history of claiming to be pro-PC gaming and then turning around and taking direct action against it.  This has happened repeatedly.


----------



## gaximodo (Dec 16, 2019)

After playing pokemon sword I realized the game is made for kids of this generation, not me. 

Probably the same case with naming series X..


----------



## Deadshot1982 (Dec 18, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> It looks like a Silverstone Ft- 03 mini. Really looks like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 139403


Yeah I said that look above.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 18, 2019)

ZeppMan217 said:


> It's not even stylized, like Apple's trash can. Much bigger, too.


Precisely or a chimney...I’m trying to decide...


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 19, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Here's our new mitx machine... I mean gaming console. Where the hell am I suppose to place it? Single fan on top, try fitting this in your living room.



Next to the TV until that holds your soundbar, current XBOX, amp, HT-receiver or whatever, on the opposite side to your subwoofer?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> Next to the TV until that holds your soundbar, current XBOX, amp, HT-receiver or whatever, on the opposite side to your subwoofer?


I’m looking at my ho,me theatre unit and I can’t find a suitable space without laying it horizontally. My PS4 Slims spot barely let’s it breath, that said I’ve never owned an Xbox so I of course will be waiting for the PS5 before I even decide if I’m buying a new console at all my PS4 is just my Blu Ray player and occasional media server. But I suspect the PS5 will be a more traditional design that would fit on my shelf.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 19, 2019)

With Microsoft finally getting XBox Game Pass working for PCs in a non-awful way, it's possible that some or even all of the XBox exclusives will actually be available for PC via XBGP as well.

It's a hunch based on hope (and not evidence or press releases) but if that turns out to be a thing before the Xbox SX is launched, then you can just build yourself a custom mITX gaming PC in whatever case size fits your space!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> With Microsoft finally getting XBox Game Pass working for PCs in a non-awful way, it's possible that some or even all of the XBox exclusives will actually be available for PC via XBGP as well.
> 
> It's a hunch based on hope (and not evidence or press releases) but if that turns out to be a thing before the Xbox SX is launched, then you can just build yourself a custom mITX gaming PC in whatever case size fits your space!


Oh I've had that since Metro Exodus , it's like $5 a month and so many gaames I'd be stupid to cancel it. I finally got to play Halo for the first time last week


----------



## Super XP (Dec 21, 2019)

I am pretty sure you can set the new Xbox Series X in the up position or on its side. There's no way MS would have just one way this can sit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 23, 2019)

ZeppMan217 said:


> It's not even stylized, like Apple's trash can. Much bigger, too.


Take a look at the controller and that will give you some perspective on how big the xbox is.. it isn't that big lol

Day one buy for me too.. for the price it's a win win!

-out-


----------



## Valantar (Dec 23, 2019)

fullinfusion said:


> Take a look at the controller and that will give you some perspective on how big the xbox is.. it isn't that big lol
> 
> Day one buy for me too.. for the price it's a win win!
> 
> -out-


Also note that the new controller is slightly smaller than the latest Xbone one. The case is supposedly about 7l in volume (about 15*15*30cm). That's quite small.


----------



## mysterfix (Dec 27, 2019)

I don't know what you guys are crying about. You're finally getting a proper gaming machine. Now is not the time to starting whining about the form factor. Or would ya'll rather have a pretty box that still plays games like shit?


----------



## rvalencia (Jan 6, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Also note that the new controller is slightly smaller than the latest Xbone one. The case is supposedly about 7l in volume (about 15*15*30cm). That's quite small.


Read https://www.windowscentral.com/xbox-series-x-almost-double-size-xbox-one-x
Use USB Type-A port  for size reference.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 6, 2020)

rvalencia said:


> Read https://www.windowscentral.com/xbox-series-x-almost-double-size-xbox-one-x
> Use USB Type-A port  for size reference.


...that's exactly where I got the 7l number. As seen in post #67 in this thread:


Valantar said:


> Yeah, quite similar, just a lot smaller. Windows Central estimates the size of the Series X (based on the known size of the USB port) to ~312*157*157mm, or about 7.7l volume. That's similar to some very compact ITX cases e(the Dan A4 is 7.2l) but nonetheless quite small.


I might have lowballed it from memory in the one you quoted, but it still stands.


----------



## rvalencia (Jan 15, 2020)

Valantar said:


> ...that's exactly where I got the 7l number. As seen in post #67 in this thread:
> 
> I might have lowballed it from memory in the one you quoted, but it still stands.


Your "new controller is slightly smaller than the latest Xbone one" will be useless for XSX's size estimation.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 15, 2020)

rvalencia said:


> Your "new controller is slightly smaller than the latest Xbone one" will be useless for XSX's size estimation.


... Yes. Did I say that was the basis for the size estimate I mentioned? No. That was a response to someone using its size to day how big the console looks. A smaller controller makes the console look bigger, after all.

The USB port is clearly visible at a relatively straight angle and has a clearly defined size. That's sufficient basis for a reasonably accurate size estimate. IIRC the windows central post where the estimate comes from is linked in this thread. I don't understand what you are arguing against. We don't disagree on anything beyond you for some reason insisting on arguing against seemingly willful misinterpretations of my posts.


----------

